# Lucky Label and Payment



## hacksaw (Aug 19, 2008)

For the members who have used Lucky Label... What was the payment method? 

They have been wonderful and I am getting ready to place my first order with them.

Thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Luck Label and Payment*

Don't you think you should ask them directly?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Luck Label and Payment*



splathead said:


> Don't you think you should ask them directly?


I think he wants to get an idea from actual past customers on how they paid Lucky Label for their order.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

In advance with a credit card. This was for 2500 pieces. You should ask directly because if your order is large or unique, perhaps they have a different method than what they describe on their site.


----------



## hacksaw (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: Luck Label and Payment*

I am looking to see if anyone had trouble? When dealing with an international company I am cautious. I was completing the deal today and they had me pay through Thaiepay. They do not accept MasterCard so my card would not go through. Has anyone dealt with Thaiepay? I just want to here how others experience purchasing from them went and how they paid?

Thanks


----------



## RedOraNYC (Dec 15, 2006)

lucky label is great i paid via credit card. was skeptical at first since its overseas but their service is great and quality is top of the line...


----------

